# TiVo Stream and a wireless connected TiVo



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

I recently moved and without punching a hole in the wall's to pass a cat6 I fell back on the method I previously used to MRS stream TiVo to TiVo. I connected one of my DLink DAP-1522 wireless bridges. Granted it's connected on the 5Ghz band to my ASUS RT-AC66R router. There are no competing 5Ghz SSID's.

Streaming from the wirelessly connected TiVo both on my local network and OOH has worked flawlessly.

TiVo Stream can work with a wirelessly connected TiVo. Provided it has a good strong signal without competition for bandwidth from secondary SSID's. (Not counting that my tablet and phone connect via the 5Ghz band also.)

Would this work with a 2.4Ghz band connection, likely not because there are numerous overlapping outside SSID's competing for bandwidth.


----------

